# Angeln in Tirol



## 73Sparerfahrer (28. Oktober 2005)

Hallo,


nächsten Sommer könnte es für mich nach Tirol gehen. Da ich nicht nur die Berge geniessen will, sondern auch etwas angeln, frage ich mich wie die rechtlichen Bestimmungen in Österreich sind.
Ich fahre in die Nähe von Telfs, Inn Tal, Mieminger Plateau. Dort gibt es selbstverständlich den Inn und viel Wasser das aus den Bergen kommt. Was geht dort und was brauche ich um Angeln zu dürfen. Welche Techniken sind erlaubt ? ;+;+;+

Gruß

Stefan


----------



## esoxsepp (19. Juni 2009)

*AW: Angeln in Tirol*

http://www.tiroler-fischereiverband.at/docs/down/pdf/Infos-allg.pdf


----------

